# A tribute to Sir Anthony Hopkins .. The Waltz goes on.. by Andre Reiu



## Rainee (Nov 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGql3eig9vE

*A waltz composed by Oscar-winning actor Sir Anthony Hopkins has been given its world premiere in Austria, the home of that style of dance music.*
Hollywood-based Sir Anthony, from Port Talbot, flew to Vienna for the first performance of And the waltz goes on.
The star, who has written music for many years, said the piece was written for the Dutch violinist André Rieu.
"It's a dream come true for me that André performed it with his orchestra," said he said.
A spokesperson for Rieu said he was so enthusiastic about the work that he immediately set plans in motion to record it.
*'Same dream'*
Continue reading the main story[h=2]“Start Quote[/h]It's even more than I expected”​Sir Anthony Hopkins
"I've been a great admirer of André Rieu for several years," explained Sir Anthony. "He's a great musician.
"My wife and I had the same dream of meeting him one day, so I've sent him some music that I wrote."
The 73-year-old actor said he was "totally knocked out" by the result.
"It's even more than I expected," he said.
The waltz will be included on Rieu's next album and will be performed at concerts in his hometown of Maastricht.
Sir Anthony will be there when Rieu and the Johann Strauss Orchestra perform his waltz at the Vrijthof Square concert.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 23, 2013)

That's beautiful Rainee, I'm not a big fan of Rieu, nor waltz music but that piece seems almost sad, poignant at least, but I really like it.
I could imagine it as a soundtrack over a scene of the ending of an era or something. The ghosts of the Zsars waltzing into history or something.   ... and I think I'd better go to bed, I'm hallucinating. 



I just wish Hopkins wasn't wearing Lector's hat.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 23, 2013)

I am a huge fan of Rieu and watch every time he performs on Public TV.  

Sir Anthony has been one of my favorites for years, a true genius at his craft.  For decades I've watched every movie he's appeared in, (tho I had to force myself to watch the Hannibal ones, not my favorites,) but acting doesn't get much better.  Even more, he seems like such a delightful and charming British gentleman in every sense of the word in interviews.  What a surprise he could compose such deeply moving music!  Like Di, I was thinking soundtrack offers as it was playing, for sure.  It is so beautiful, gave me goose bumps.  

Thank you so much for posting, Rainee, otherwise I would have never heard it. What a wonderful way to start the weekend morning with Classical Music at it's best.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 23, 2013)

Is there ANYTHING this man _cannot_ do?!?

He was already in my #1 fan-boy spot, but now Sir Anthony has taken it to a whole new level. 

I'm not usually a waltz fan myself - I have some mental scars from my days at Arthur Murray - but I can appreciate genius when I hear it. It sort of reminded me of the _Godfather_ theme at the beginning, or of a soundtrack to _Silence of the Lambs_ where Dr. Lector is working on a piece of art in his cage ...

Great stuff - thanks, Rainee!


----------

